# Objekte in Array speichern



## mobile (21. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich habe eine ethode erstellen() in meiner Klasse Person. Hier frage ich Daten zu der Person ab. Nun habe ich ja ein Objekt erstellt. Außerdem existiert eine statische Variable die im bei jedem neue erstellen Objekt um 1 steigt. 

nun möchte ich meine verschiedenen Objekte (Personen) anhand dieser Nr. identifizieren können. Das heißt, ich möchte in der Nr. 1 die Person 1 speichern usw. Die Nr. (also Personen) sollen dann in einem Array abgespeichert werden. Auf dieses Array möchte ich dann aus einer anderen Klasse zugreifen können!

Danke für eure HIlfe!


----------



## Jango (21. Mrz 2007)

Wenn du das mal etwas entwirrst, und dich zu einer konkreten Frage durchringen könntest, wäre das schon mal ein Anfang.  :autsch:


----------



## unicode (21. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

also du hast deine Personen-Objekte in einem Array, und möchtest immer das jeweilige Objekt aus dem Array mit einer bestimmten Personennummer bekommen?

1) schreibe ein getMethode() für die Personennummer

2)


```
public Person getPerson(int nummer)
Person ret=null;
for(int i;i<array.length;i++)
{
  if(array[i].getNummer()==nummer)
 {
     ret=array[i];
     //Suche ist beendet
     break;
 }

}
return ret;
```

Das ist nicht die beste Lösung, aber es sollte funktionieren.


----------



## un (21. Mrz 2007)

```
public Person getPerson(int nummer)
{
Person ret=null;
 for(int i;i<array.length;i++)
 {
   if(array[i].getNummer()==nummer)
   {
     ret=array[i];
     //Suche ist beendet
     break;
   }

 }
return ret;
}
```

..sorry habe zwei klammern vergessen


----------



## Gast (21. Mrz 2007)

Ok, ich versuchs mal.

Also ich habe folgendes, einmal die Klasse Person, muss leider alles schreiben, da irgendwie alles relevant ist. Kommentate fehlen noch.
:


```
import java.io.*;

public class Person {
	static int kontakt_nr = 0;
	final static int MAX_KON = 10;
	
	private byte nr = 0;
	private String v_name = "0";
	private String n_name = "";
	private String geb = "";
	private String str = "";
	private String hausnr = "";
	private String plz = "";
	private String wohnort = "";
	private String tel = "";
	private String mob = "";
	
	Person[] kon = new Person[MAX_KON];
	
	public void erstellen() throws IOException {		
		BufferedReader ein = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));

                System.out.print("Kontaktnr.   : ");
                this.nr = Byte.parseByte(ein.readLine());
		
		System.out.print("Vorname     : ");
		this.v_name = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Nachname    : ");
		this.n_name = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Geburtstag  : ");
		this.geb = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Anschrift   : ");
		this.str = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Hausnummer  : ");
		this.hausnr = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Postleitzahl: ");
		this.plz = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Wohnort     : ");
		this.wohnort= ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Telefonr.   : ");
		this.tel = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Mobilfunk   : ");
		this.mob = ein.readLine();
		
		kontakt_nr++;
	}	
	 
	public String toString() {
		return "Kontakt Nr: " + nr + "\n" + v_name + " " + n_name + "\n" + geb + "\n" + str + " " + hausnr + "\n" + plz + " " + wohnort + "\n" + tel + "\n" + mob + "\n";
	}
}
```

in der Methode erstellen() werden allen Variablen ihre Werte zugewiesen. Nun möchte ich aber alle eingegebenen Daten die ja zu einer Person gehören, unter der this.nr speichern. Also so, dass ich dann alle meine Objekte in dem Array kon speichern kann. Wenn ich jetzt zB 5 Objekte angelegt habe und ich auf das 3 Element aus dem Array kon zugreife, solle er mir alle Daten zu dieser Nr. angeben. Wie mache ich das?

Jetzt verständlicher?

Wenn ich jetzt


----------



## unicode (21. Mrz 2007)

no ein bug: int i=0 in der schleife


----------



## Marco13 (21. Mrz 2007)

Hm Das ist ja wohl eine Übungsaufgabe?! Vielleicht solltest du ggf. die Aufgabenstellung mal genau posten. Prinzipiell könntest du zwar

```
static Person[] kon = new Person[MAX_KON]; // statisch machen
   
   public void erstellen() throws IOException {       
       ...

       kon[kontakt_nr] = this;
       kontakt_nr++; 
    }
```
machen, aber das sieht (gelinde gesagt) ziemlich sch.... aus. Was auch immer es werden soll: Man kann es schöner und sinnvoller machen!


----------



## mikachu (22. Mrz 2007)

```
public class Person
{
    public static int PERSON_COUNTER = 0;
    private int _nummer;
    public Person()
    {
        _nummer = PERSON_COUNTER++; // erste Person kriegt Nummer 0
    }
    // ...
}
```


----------



## Guest (22. Mrz 2007)

das ist ja alles gut und schön! Danke für eure Hilfe! Aber ich kann ehrlich gesagt wenig damit anfangen.

Hab irgendwie noch nen kleines Gedankliches Problem, denk ich. Mein Problem ist. Ich erzeuge ein Objekt der KLasse Person, also steigt der Personenzähler auf 0, damit ich es richtig in das Array speichern kann.


```
static int kontakt_nr = -1;
//....
public Person() {
    	kontakt_nr++; 
    }
```
So jetzt hab ich kontakt_nr auf 0. Dann rufe ich die Methode erstellen() (siehe oben) auf. Jetzt weise ich alle Daten zu. Wie kann ich denn jetzt aber alle Daten in das eine Objekt speichern. Da steig ich irgendwie noch nicht durch. Ich muss ja die Daten irgendwie unter dem Objektnamen zB 0 speichern und das Objekt dann in das Array speichern.

Da gibts noch ne andere Frage erstellt wird das Objekt ja immer aus einer anderen Klasse. Nämlich aus der hier.

```
//...
switch(wahl) {
	case 1 : //hier steht auch ncoh was
		break;
	case 2 : Person p = new Person();
		     p.erstellen();
		break;
//....
```
Also brauche ich ja hier auch die kontakt_nr (geht ja auch wegen static), aber ich muss doch hier dann schon sagen, dass ich jetzt das Objekt 0, 1,2,3 usw, anlegen will oder?


Versteht ihr mich?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mrz 2007)

> Wie kann ich denn jetzt aber alle Daten in das eine Objekt speichern. 

die Daten sind doch bereits in einem Objekt drinne,
in dem Objekt, was du gerade erstellt hast,
in dem Objekt, an dem gerade erstellen() ausgeführt ist,
das ist ein Objekt, das nun Inhalt hat, was willst du mehr?

> und das Objekt dann in das Array speichern. 

das könntest du tun, was ist da die Frage?
Beispiele gabs schon

> aber ich muss doch hier dann schon sagen, dass ich jetzt das Objekt 0, 1,2,3 usw, anlegen will oder? 

wieso?
du erzeugst ein neues Objekt und dieses bekommt eine neue Nummer,
nämlich die vorherige Nummer +1, das funktionier so für 1, für 2 für 17.000, für jedes neu erstellte Objekt

die Nummer ist bisher natürlich nur in der statischen Variable flüchtig enthalten,
sofern das nächste Objekt erzeugt wird wird die Nummer erhöht,
du speicherst anscheinend nirgendwo die Nummer des Objektes im Objekt selber
(im Beispiel von mika.fhdw wird das getan)


----------



## mikachu (22. Mrz 2007)

```
import java.io.*;

public class Person {
	static int kontakt_nr = 0;
	final static int MAX_KON = 10;
	static Person[] kon = new Person[MAX_KON];
	
	private byte nr = 0;
	private String v_name = "0";
	private String n_name = "";
	private String geb = "";
	private String str = "";
	private String hausnr = "";
	private String plz = "";
	private String wohnort = "";
	private String tel = "";
	private String mob = "";
        private int nummer;

	public void erstellen() throws IOException {		
		BufferedReader ein = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));

                System.out.print("Kontaktnr.   : ");
                this.nr = Byte.parseByte(ein.readLine());
		
		System.out.print("Vorname     : ");
		this.v_name = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Nachname    : ");
		this.n_name = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Geburtstag  : ");
		this.geb = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Anschrift   : ");
		this.str = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Hausnummer  : ");
		this.hausnr = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Postleitzahl: ");
		this.plz = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Wohnort     : ");
		this.wohnort= ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Telefonr.   : ");
		this.tel = ein.readLine();
		
		System.out.print("Mobilfunk   : ");
		this.mob = ein.readLine();
		
		kon[nummer = kontakt_nr++] = this;
	}	
	 
	public String toString() {
		return "Kontakt Nr: " + nr + "\n" + v_name + " " + n_name + "\n" + geb + "\n" + str + " " + hausnr +
                          "\n" + plz + " " + wohnort + "\n" + tel + "\n" + mob + "\n";
	}
}
```

den Array auf static setzen, weil ist ja ne Klassenvariable... wie die anderen static-Variablen.
Dann noch den Konstruktor bauen, welcher die ganzen Attribute entgegennimmt, fertig...
der Rest geht aus dem Code herbei.


----------



## Guest (22. Mrz 2007)

dank euch! Wird langsam klarer, sag ja da is irgendwo nen Denkfehler bei mir. Aber wenn ich dass jetzt so mache wie in dem letzten BSP von mika.fhdw, dann kann ich mir doch den Konstruktorsparen oder nicht? Da ich die Zuweisung ja in erstellen() mache. ??


----------



## mikachu (22. Mrz 2007)

jo, das hab ich noch schnell geändert ^^
ist mir auch eben eingefallen xD

ich hätte das aber ein wenig anders angefangen...
mit einem _KontaktPool_, welcher die Kontakte alle speichert und auch hinzufügt,
damit das nicht alles in der Kontakt-klasse gemacht werden muss :wink:


----------



## unicode (22. Mrz 2007)

> das ist ja alles gut und schön! Danke für eure Hilfe! Aber ich kann ehrlich gesagt wenig damit anfangen.


das liegt daran, dass dir grundlagen fehlen. die mußt du dir leider selbst beibringen = lesen


```
static int kontakt_nr = -1; 
//.... 
public Person() { 
       kontakt_nr++; 
  }
```

ist nicht schön.


```
static int kontakt_nr=0;
```

und inkremenentiere kontakt_nr erst nachdem du diese variable einer Person zugewiesen hast. mit -1 anzufangen ist nicht schön. 

 :wink: 

es ist echt am besten, du schaltest den rechner aus, und denkst in ruhe nach wo du welche variable brauchst und wie du allgemein das programm aufbauen willst. 
sorry ich will nicht flamen und ich meine das wirklich nicht böse. aber aus deinen postings geht es hervor, dass dir nicht java fähigkeiten fehlen sondern organisatorische fähigkeiten in bezug auf 'wie gehe ich systematisch vor beim erstellen eines java programms'.
also denk in ruhe nach und wenn du hilfe brauchst sind wir ja da...

Gruß


----------



## Guest (22. Mrz 2007)

also das mit dem systematisch rangehen, dass stimmt wohl. Habe nur irgendwie die Angewohnheit, dass ich wenn ich einach mal anfange, besser lernen kann, und außerdem auch dann die Probleme erst sehe die mir vorher wohl meist nicht eingefallen wären.

Das man da vielleicht anders ran gehen sollte, sehe ich auch so aber hmm.... kommt noch! 

Jetzt geht es aufjeden Fall so wie ich mir das gedacht habe. danke!


----------



## unicode (22. Mrz 2007)

ich kenne übrigens viele erfahrene informatiker, die selbst bei einer kleinen aufgabe sich notizen machen mit papier und bleistift 
ich bin am anfang wie du vorgegangen, hätte ich mir erstmal notizen gemacht, wäre alles viel schneller gegangen.

ich würde kontakt_nr auch als attribut von Person() machen und als private definieren. gewöhne dir statics nicht an, ich kann nur davor warnen aus eigener schlechter erfahrung.

Gruß


----------



## Guest (22. Mrz 2007)

aber da wir grade dabei sind. Kann ich auch Testen ob ein Array Eintrag leer ist? Wenn ja wie! Danke!


----------



## mikachu (22. Mrz 2007)

unicode hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde kontakt_nr auch als attribut von Person() machen und als private definieren. gewöhne dir statics nicht an, ich kann nur davor warnen aus eigener schlechter erfahrung.



Was denn da für welche?
Ich nutze bevorzugt noch static-Variablen ... weil die schneller ausgewertet werden :wink:


----------



## mikachu (22. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber da wir grade dabei sind. Kann ich auch Testen ob ein Array Eintrag leer ist? Wenn ja wie! Danke!



ArrayElemente sind per default 





> null


, außer bei den primitiven Datentypen.



> Zunächst einmal wird über einen numerischen Index auf alle Elemente zugegriffen, welcher in eckigen Klammern dem Namen des Array folgt. Allerdings wird das erste Element des Arrays stets mit null referenziert und erst das Folgelement mit eins. Dazu folgende Skizze.


SRC


----------



## unicode (22. Mrz 2007)

> Was denn da für welche?
> Ich nutze bevorzugt noch static-Variablen icon_biggrin.gif... weil die schneller ausgewertet werden icon_wink.gif



du wirst noch früh genug mt static variablen auf probleme stoßen. also wenn du eine in einer klasse bist und nur eine instanz davon nutzt, sollte static keine probleme machen. aber wenn du zum beispiel mehrere instanzen einer klasse benötigst, und jede von denen eine eigene variable besitzen soll, die vorher als static definiert wurde, kommst du in teufelsküche. es ist verlockend am anfang static zu verwenden, aber lasse es.
benutze setter und getter und setze so viel wie möglich auf private.

L-Electron-X  hat dazu einen guten Artikel geschrieben, warum man private benutzen sollte. kann ich nur empfehlen. leider finde ich den link dazu nicht..[/quote]


----------

